# Solved: Input/output error during read on /dev/sda...on installing Ubuntu 10.04



## Vyomgrisham

I have an Emachines D725 series laptop with a seagate 250 GB hard drive.I have been trying to install Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 from my flash drive ( tried with CD too...no luck ).The boot order is set to detect USB first.
This is the error message I get "*Input/output error during read on /dev/sda*" while installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my hard drive.
On clicking Retry, The installation shows 15 % completed and returns another error " *The ext4 file system creation in partition 5 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed*.

The Ubuntu runs perfectly from the pen drive and the disk utility which I ran from Ubuntu showed my disk as healthy ( the utility was not able to format the hard drive either... ).

I was able to install windows XP on the same hard drive later after formatting it.It seems there is nothing wrong with my hard drive as even running chkdsk didnt bring out anything.I am not sure if I missing out anything here...any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Vyomgrisham,

Welcome to TSG!

Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the latest version available until April when a new release 11.04 is scheduled.

Prior to attempting to install Ubuntu, it is necessary to create a partition on your disk. If you entire disk is already formatted for WinXP on an NTFS file system, you need to repartition the disk and create at least say a 10-20GB or more partion for EXT4 in which to install Ubuntu. If you don't setup the EXT4 partition prior to attempting to install Ubuntu - that could be the cause of your I/O problems.

From what you describe, I would boot up from your USB, and then use the GParted partition editor to repartition your 250GB harddrive to create the EXT4 partition to receive Ubuntu Netbook for dual-boot with WinXP or for the entire partition which would wipe WinXP out on the harddrive. Then proceed with the installation.

-- Tom


----------



## Vyomgrisham

Thanks for your reply , Tom.

Taking off from where I left , I tried my hands on Ubuntu 10.10. On using Gparted from within Ubuntu (...from bootable GParted CD as within ), its able to see my hard drive as 250 GB of unallocated space , but when I try to format it , it gives me an error "Error fsyncing /closing/dev/sda : Input/Output error". On ignoring this error , I will be presented with another error " The ext4 file system creation on partition 7 of SCSI ( 0,0,0 ) failed.This was a no go too.
I dont know what is preventing linux installation on my hard drive as I did a complete format of my hard drive to start afresh.Then too , I recieved the above mentioned errors......any advice would be welcome.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Vyomgrisham,

Try using the System>Administration>Disk Utility selection and choose Format Drive for your 250 GB drive. Note: this will wipe everything from your hard drive (if that is what you want). I am assuming this is ok with you - if not, then do not try it.

SCSI (0,0,0) refers to an entire device - not a partition (as in partition 7 in your previous message post#3 above.

-- Tom


----------



## Vyomgrisham

Hi Lotuseclat79 ,

I tried doing that but I am getting the same error *"Error fsyncing /closing/dev/sda : Input/Output err*or". (......also ,the same disk utility shows my disk as healthy ). 
Just to make sure that there is nothing wrong with my hard drive , I carried out some tests with SeaTools ( Hard drive testing utility ).My drive passed all the tests


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Vyomgrisham,

Please explain:
1) Are you in a Live CD environment when you experience the problem described in post#5.
2) Have you mounted any disks?

You should not have any mounted disks when you run the Disk Utility, especially /dev/sda if that is the disk you want to reformat.

I suspect, but cannot verify based on what you said in post#5 whether your /dev/sda disk was mounted. If it were, then that probably may have been the cause the error message you saw.

Read the man page for fsync to understand what the command fsync does - it is a very good command for a user to use prior to powering down a system even though the system will usually do what is needed to flush the write buffers to disk prior to shutdown.

-- Tom


----------



## TerryNet

> ... its able to see my hard drive as 250 GB of unallocated space , but when I try to format it ...


Is it possible to format unallocated space? I've always created a partition (even if the entire disk) and then formatted the partition.


----------



## Vyomgrisham

Hi Lotuseclat79 ,

It worked now... and I am posting this message through Ubuntu ....This installation was getting a bit confusing but it went through.Thanks for your input and response.It helped me become a Ubuntuan too.

I was running 10.04 LTS from my flash drive and was trying to install it from there on my laptop. When I changed the SATA mode (in my BIOS ) from IDE to AHCI the Ubuntu Installer began to see the primary partitions on my hard drive , free space etc.I chose the option of installing it on the "largest contiguous free space ". ( This allowed me to keep my Windows intact ).After this my installation went at top speed without any issue.As of now they are no issues but I will have to reboot and see how windows is taking it.


----------



## Vyomgrisham

Hi Lotuseclat79 ,

The Ubuntu installation is working fine alongwith my Windows 7 and XP.The only issue is that I have to change the SATA mode in BIOS to AHCI while booting into Ubuntu.Both XP and Windows 7 giving me BSOD while booting in AHCI mode.....I guess I will have to create an XP image with the AHCI drivers integrated into it...will work on that later...Thanks for your help.....ciao


----------

